

Open source: Farmers vs. Nomads - TheBigRedDog
http://blog.milkingthegnu.org/2008/05/nomadism-open-s.html

======
jrockway
Am I the only one that read that as "Farmers vs. Monads"?

~~~
dehowell
In the best of all worlds, this is the best of all possible comments.

